# CL Positive Herd



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am looking to buy 2 bred does so my nieces have kids to show at the fair. Since mine decided not to breed this year and I thought they would like to watch them from birth to fair. It would be a good learning experiance. Now I found a doe I wanna buy but she comes from a CL positive herd. Me not knowing anything what is CL and how bad is it? If I am not looking to have a herd and just have a couple goats does it really matter if they are from a CL herd since all the babies will be used for is the fair? Thanks for your help


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

CL is very, very serious and once on your property, I think, just about impossible to get rid of. If your goats going to fair have lumps, I doubt they'd be let in on the fairgrounds. It spreads quickly, so all your goats will have it. I do not know a whole lot more about it without going to my books for more research, but someone else will likely be able to share a lot more.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

No, you should not buy those goats if you are going to show at a fair. Once an abscess breaks open on your soil it will be there for years. Cl is very contagious to people and other animals. You would not be allowed on the fairgrounds if anyone knew you had cl positive goats.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

BIG no no! I don't care how nice the does are, if they are CL positive, do not get them. It is not terrible, but it's definately not good. I always recommend pming or emailing Kelebek for more information as she has really done her research on this. CL positive animals should NEVER be used for showing. It is not fair for people who work so hard with their herds to take them to a show and end up picking up CL from infected goats at a show. I think as goat owners we should really try and eliminate these goat diseases instead of continuing to breed and raise CL, CAE, or Johnes positive goats. In my opinion, the person that is breeding those CL pos. animals is not a very responsible breeder. I don't mean to be harsh or nasty, it just makes me a little upset to hear about people breeding goats that they know are CL pos. It is one thing if you don't know, but quite another when you are well aware. Buy from a clean, tested herd! Just my :2cents:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, it is highly contagious. By all means stay away and don't bring it home with you. That disease is the worst one of the bunch in my opinion. They come down with ***** tumor-looking cysts that can burst open. You can imagine the mess, and the infection that can set in on the broken skin.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you for all your help I had no idea what CL is so I had no idea how bad it was....Kinda a bummer. Well thanks for your help.


----------

